# Lost 2 Fluid Solo Yellow Creek boats last night



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

My girlfriend was at coors yesterday and sent me this picture. Looks like a yellow fluid. Definitely in Coors property so not a place I'm comfortable trespassing (lose those tour privileges) to grab it. Might be worth a call in.

Hope this helps! Sure traveled a ways


----------



## MADDMATT (May 13, 2015)

Ok is this the last bridge , and who would I call ??


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Who Do I Call*

Well if you keep track of your car the same as your boat. I would call a taxi and head on down to the Coors factory. Cheers


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like there's a sizable chunk missing from the picture.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

looks like it could be used as a tombstone!?


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe that is the last bridge, yes. Not quite sure who I would call, but a trip down to the plant for some free beers might be a good place to start! Sorry I don't have more info


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

Asked my gf, that's the vehicle bridge on the coors property. Not the pedestrian bridge.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

They don't have a good history of helping boaters so don't expect much...just get on there and get it.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Man, that boat is broke in half !!!!!


----------



## MADDMATT (May 13, 2015)

Yeah went and scouted , got to have a badge to get down there and it's trashed so not worth the recovery , dam the luck


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Matt... Best to get your half boat trash out of the river corridor. If you need a badge, figure out a way to get in there in stealth mode. Its ok if kayakers bend the rules. Not ok to leave shit in the rio.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Got to disagree with Ian, as that would be trespassing and I have a feeling Coors may not be very understanding. At the least, please make the effort to contact Coors facilities maintenance and tell them it's there, it's yours, and that you'd like to come get it. Who knows, maybe it's still got some usable outfitting in it...

Bummer to see.

Good luck - AH


----------

